# Friendlies 14-15 July



## A_Skywalker (Jul 14, 2009)

14 Jul 08:00 Korona Kielce v GKS Katowice  1.50 3.75 6.00 +5   
14 Jul 12:30 Unterhaching v Hamburg  7.50 4.33 1.33 +5   
14 Jul 13:00 FC Vestsjælland v Odense BK  5.50 3.75 1.50 +5   
14 Jul 14:00 Mlada Boleslav v FK Usti nad Labem  1.44 4.00 6.00 +5   
14 Jul 14:00 Zlin v FC Brno  2.70 3.25 2.30 +5   
14 Jul 15:00 Kaiserslautern v Schaffhausen  1.66 3.40 4.50 +4   
14 Jul 15:00 Olomouc v SK Spartak Hulín  1.57 3.60 5.00 +4   
14 Jul 15:00 SK Austria Kelag Karnten v Poli Timisoara  2.00 3.40 3.10 +2   
14 Jul 16:00 Borussia M'gladbach v FC Twente  2.60 3.20 2.40 +4   
14 Jul 16:00 Ferencvaros v Hertha Berlin  4.00 3.25 1.80 +4   
14 Jul 16:00 Lille v Reims  1.33 4.33 7.50 +4   
14 Jul 16:00 NEC v PAOK Salonika  2.20 3.25 2.87 +4   
14 Jul 16:00 PSG v Nantes  1.80 3.25 4.00 +4   
14 Jul 17:30 Canvey Island v Southend  8.00 4.50 1.30 +3   
14 Jul 17:30 Dumbarton v Partick  3.50 3.50 1.83 +3   
14 Jul 17:30 Dunfermline v Dundee Utd  3.25 3.25 2.00 +2   
14 Jul 17:30 Morecambe v Burnley  5.00 3.75 1.53 +3   
14 Jul 17:30 Raith v Norwich  4.50 3.60 1.61 +3   
14 Jul 17:45 Cambridge Utd v Blackburn  6.00 4.33 1.40 +3   
14 Jul 17:45 Cheltenham v Southampton  2.75 3.40 2.20 +3   
14 Jul 17:45 East Fife v St Mirren  4.00 3.50 1.72 +3   
14 Jul 17:45 Elgin v Inverness CT  6.50 4.33 1.36 +3   
14 Jul 17:45 Histon v Northampton  2.70 3.30 2.25      
14 Jul 17:45 Shelbourne v Leeds  4.33 3.50 1.66 +3   
14 Jul 17:45 Telford v Port Vale  2.90 3.40 2.10 +3   
15 Jul 17:45 Bray Wanderers v Charlton  3.80 3.40 1.80 +1   
15 Jul 17:45 Brentford v Ipswich  3.10 3.25 2.10


----------



## sureideas (Jul 16, 2009)

2009-06-05 - 21:00  	Dolcan Zabki  	 	Korona Kielce  	 	0-1


----------



## sureideas (Jul 16, 2009)

2009-05-30 - 20:30  	Motor Lublin  	 	Dolcan Zabki  	 	0-2 	 	
2009-05-23 - 20:30 	Dolcan Zabki 		Warta Poznan 		1-0 		
2009-05-16 - 22:30 	Odra Opole 		Dolcan Zabki 		0-0 		
2009-05-13 - 20:30 	Dolcan Zabki 		Wisla Plock 		1-0 		
2009-05-09 - 22:30 	Znicz Pruszkow 		Dolcan Zabki 		1-3 		
2009-05-02 - 20:30 	Dolcan Zabki 		Gks Katowice 		0-1 		
2009-04-26 - 19:30 	Tur Turek 		Dolcan Zabki 		0-2 		
2009-04-22 - 19:30 	Dolcan Zabki 		Gks Jastrzebie 		1-1 		
2009-04-18 - 18:30 	Podbeskidzie Bielsko Biala 		Dolcan Zabki 		3-1


----------

